# how to install minix3



## developer (Dec 6, 2008)

My system is freebsd7. And I want to install minix3...
how to install and boot it?hava a double boot?x(


----------



## cajunman4life (Dec 6, 2008)

I could be wrong, but I don't think you can dual boot minix3. Also, I believe minix3 can handle a maximum of 4GB of disk (I could be wrong, so don't quote me, but that seems to be standing out in my mind).

I'd recommend installing it in qemu or something similar.


----------



## DNAeon (Dec 6, 2008)

developer said:
			
		

> My system is freebsd7. And I want to install minix3...
> how to install and boot it?hava a double boot?x(



Why not install minix under qemu or vmware?


----------



## lyuts (Dec 7, 2008)

Just wondering, what do you need minix for?


----------



## Predatorian (Jan 22, 2009)

i wanted to have minix to play around with the OS and see what its about. but i am having problems of minix freezing up when i install it or telling me i dont have enough space. and you say that minix3 can only handle up to 4 gigs of space?


----------



## rliegh (Jan 22, 2009)

You're probably going to want to poke around in ports/emulators and grab qemu for that one...


----------

